# Newest Baby Pic's (Siam/Fox/Chin)



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Fox 6weeks old

















Chins 5 days old









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Siam 3weeks old 









Siam 5 weeks old


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I really like the fox one


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah, the fox is especially wonderful!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah she is a real sweety, sarahy bred her parents. i cant waite to see how she fares in a show.
The male siam was a right show off and kept posing for the camera, he has his dads head shape and better ears than his mum who has the tinyest ears ever, all my siam girls are pettypes but they are slowly getting better.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

So cute  I love the fox! The siam looks good too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are all very nice, but that chocolate is fine! Love the nice crisp clear white so cleanly delineated.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

two of her sisters have devloped a black smudge on there throats, luckerly she hasent.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, the diamond defect. I'd heard that was why many breeders choose lighter colors to breed for show in tan and fox. I'm kind of curious whether or not the English breeders have eliminated this in their mousies.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i guess not as were in the UK, the parents dont have it, so i guess its just a case of removing the ones who do and only keeping the ones who dont. I had not hurd of it befor untill it suddenly popped up lol but im new to fox (well any show quality mice in general) so still lurning as i go along.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely mice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The mark you're referring to is called a throat spot by UK breeders. Tans and therefore by default foxes get this problem, and it can be difficult to get rid of. I'm sure SarahY can share some insights on foxes and this problem, especially because yours are related to hers.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah thanks.

pics of the best siamese
Male

















female, shes a lot darker than the others so im hoping she will have nice shading.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look darker than I'm accustomed to seeing, Are they Siamese or shaded Siamese? The doe looks like shaded...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Arnt all siamese ment to have shading or is it different in America. :?: 
I just consider siamese without shading a fault, there mums dont have much in the way of shading, only a tiny bit at the base of tail, one of the many many things ive got to improve on them, along with ear set and size, tail thickness, and general size, so basikly everything lol
There points havent come in yet, they are about 4 weeks at the moment, 2 of the mums are blues but im guessing all will be seal points as dad was a black, dotn know if her was from blues or not.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you talking about shading on the body, beyond points? I thought that Siamese was supposed to be light beige in the body, very light beige. They're still lovely meeces, maybe my computer is making them look darker than they really are. The doe sppears to have be darker all the way to her middle. I even see a line that might be called a saddle or a band, or whatever. :?:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> The doe sppears to have be darker all the way to her middle. I even see a line that might be called a saddle or a band, or whatever.


She's only young, she'll moult out of that and also develop better, stronger points.



> Are you talking about shading on the body, beyond points? I thought that Siamese was supposed to be light beige in the body, very light beige.


For showing purposes, Siamese are to have a dark point on the tail set which blends gradually up the body. The palest part of a seal point Siamese is the shoulder area. It is a serious fault for Siamese to have no shading.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep thats what i was thinking what sarah said.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

that first pic of the fox? looks just like 1 of mine but i had assumed him to be just a chocolate mouse (i have only got pets so dont know alot about show mice) but he has the same colour on his belly as in the pic, is that what fox is all about? is he a chocolate fox then?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

a fox is a tan mouse with the chinchilla genes which turns the tan belly white. If you post a photo of the mouse and a photo showing its belly someone will be able to tell you its colour.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

these arent the best photo's i know but it gives you an idea, he's not black although he looks it in the pic, he's definately choc and his belly is light and not tan although it looks a bit gingery here


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

it looks tan to me.

Love the dog behinde, looks like hes thinking yum :lol:


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i wasnt thinking it was tan because it looks beige on his belly to me? yes the dog is just hoping that the mouse makes a run for it. once one of my mice escaped in the middle of the night and i found him in the dogs bed the next morning


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Tan isn't always bright orange - that's the goal for show mice, but it can be anything from muddy cream to beige and pale ginger in reality


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh ok, so what would he be classed as? choc tan? and by the way can you tell me what makes the one in the pic at the start a fox?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, chocolate tan. Foxes have white bellies, caused by the effect of having a double dose of the chinchilla gene.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh, i was going on the 1st pic looking like the belly was darker than white but could be my monitor


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah the lighting is not great in that room.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> a fox is a tan mouse with the chinchilla genes which turns the tan belly white. If you post a photo of the mouse and a photo showing its belly someone will be able to tell you its colour.


Fox is NOT only caused by the chinchilla gene...fox is the tan gene diluted by ANY c-dilute. c^e/c^e, c^ch/c, c^e/c, c^h/c^h, c^h/c, c^ch/c^h, etc......Technically even c/c would be fox...but you can't see it...lol


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the fox and it's ears. Beautiful.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love your mice... any chance for more pictures of the chinchillas, now that they've grown up a little?


----------

